# JBoss - Unterstützung für EJB



## bronks (9. Apr 2006)

Hi!

Ich habe mich ein wenig mit Eclipse beschäftigt, weil ich mir eingebildet habe, daß es für JBoss besser geeignet sein könnte, als eine andere IDE. 

Ich habe keine Möglichkeit gefunden, wie man sich aus einer Datenbank EntityBeans und die JBossDescriptoren generieren lassen kann. Gibt es irgendein Werkzeug, welches das für mich macht? Kann auch irgendein Standaloneteil sein.

Danke!

Bronks


----------



## SnooP (9. Apr 2006)

Naja soo automatisiert geht das alles nicht unbedingt - a bissel clicken muss man meist schonn  ... - aber schau dir doch mal Lomboz an: http://www.objectlearn.com
Darüber kann man Wizard-gesteuert die EJBs bzw. Entity-Beans generieren...


----------



## bronks (10. Apr 2006)

Danke, aber da wird auch nicht mehr geboten als mit WTP oder MyEclipse und eine brauchbare Doku zu finden ist auch nicht leicht. 

Es kann doch nicht wirklich sein, daß man mit Eclipse grundsätzlich den ganzen Mist selbst für jede Entity tippen muß, den man einfach aus der Datenbank lesen könnte?


----------



## SnooP (10. Apr 2006)

Was genau möchtest du denn machen? Soviel muss man bei ner normalen Entity ja nu nicht machen... - hier wird das ein wenig beschrieben, ist aber vermutlich nicht mehr up-to-date von der lomboz-version her...: http://www.objectlearn.com/support/docs/cmp.jsp

aber vom Prinzip wird das wohl noch genauso laufen... das xdoclet übernimmt dann auch einiges an Konfigurationsarbeit.


----------



## bronks (10. Apr 2006)

Danke für den Link. Der erklärt und bestätigt alles. Wenn ich eine App baue, dann muß ich jede Entity einzeln erstellen, jede Beziehung einzeln reintippen und jedes Feld einzeln eintragen. Das mache ich so schnell mal mit 30 Entities, die insgesamt ca. 400 Felder haben und ein großartiges Beziehungsgestrick dahinter liegt. Der Zeitaufwand und die Nerverei sind nicht einfach so wegzudrücken, da es schon ein Weilchen dauert bis man da fertig ist.

Ich kenne Oracle und Netbeans. Bei beiden IDEs klickt man mit der rechten Maustaste auf das EjbProjekt und befiehlt CMPs aus einer Datenbankverbindung zu erstellen, die man vorher in Sekundenschnelle konfiguriert hat. Dann wählt man seine 30 Tabellen aus, gibt einen Paketnamen ein und startet die Action. Nach ca. 90 Sekunden hat man eine fertige EjbApp vor sich stehen. Diese aber für nur TopLink oder den Sjsas.


----------

